# Good books?



## Ziva (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi and Welcome!

David Heaf also has two books out, the first one is the best for having nice color pics.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Bee-friendly-Beekeeper-Sustainable-Approach/dp/1904846602

The second one only has B/W pics and is a manual:

http://www.dheaf.plus.com/warrebeekeeping/beeindex.htm

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sticky Bear (Mar 15, 2012)

The Jay Smith collection Bush has are a great edition. Queen rearing, grafting and non-grafting methods are covered.


----------



## Stephenpbird (May 22, 2011)

If you are at all interested in catching swarms then 

Honeybee democracy, Seeley, is all you will ever need to know to do that and a great deal more.

The Biology of the Honeybee, Winston, is a must have for any beekeeper.


Stephen


----------



## squirrel (Nov 24, 2013)

Thank you! I will definitely be getting the David Heaf books, and hopefully will be expanding my library even more after some hands on experience. Happy beekeeping!


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

squirrel said:


> Thank you! I will definitely be getting the David Heaf books, and hopefully will be expanding my library even more after some hands on experience. Happy beekeeping!


Beekeeping at Buckfast Abbey and a free download of H. Storchs' " At the Hive Entrance"...these are great for a beekeeping library, too. Deb


----------



## squirrel (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks, Deb. I'll check those out as well.


----------



## A. S. Templeton (Nov 30, 2009)

Try also Beekeeping for Poets at Apple iBooks, B&N, smashwords etc.; e-book only. Mix of how-to and philosophy in natural methods, and in rethinking "modern" beekeeping.


----------



## squirrel (Nov 24, 2013)

A. S. Templeton said:


> Try also Beekeeping for Poets at Apple iBooks, B&N, smashwords etc.; e-book only. Mix of how-to and philosophy in natural methods, and in rethinking "modern" beekeeping.


Thanks!


----------

